# Trying to find out the cost of general things?



## TartanSnow (Jul 24, 2012)

1 Trying to find out where to get an idea of the cost of a general grocery shop for the price of food.
2 How much the current cost on average is for fuel.
3 Do you pay council tax? If so, what's the bands and how much is it?
4 Gas/ Electricity - on average?
5 What's the tax rate from our wages going to be for example if we earn $70,000 each?
6 Does national Insurance come off your wages or is it your health insurance plan you pay separate?
7 How does the Health Insurance work when you're from another country and how much really is it?
8 What other costs apart from the above should be taken into account for monthly outgoings that may be different in Canada.
9 How much is adult / child clothing in comparison to the UK?
10 How much are nappies/ diapers?
11 How much do the government want you to have in cash ideally to have a better chance of entry? Is £30,000 enough? - Bearing in mind that the job offer my Husband will have is likely to include living allowances of $1,200 and travel expenses each month on top of his salary.




Will add more as I think of them!

Thanks for all your help in advance.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

My replies* in bold* below



Scotland2Canada said:


> 1 Trying to find out where to get an idea of the cost of a general grocery shop for the price of food.
> *From a supermarket average about 80$ per adult if you don't eat a lot of crap (processed food)*
> 2 How much the current cost on average is for fuel.
> *1,50$/l for petrol. Or higher*
> ...


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Scotland2Canada said:


> 1 Trying to find out where to get an idea of the cost of a general grocery shop for the price of food.
> 2 How much the current cost on average is for fuel.
> 3 Do you pay council tax? If so, what's the bands and how much is it?
> 4 Gas/ Electricity - on average?
> ...


Most of these completely depend on city and province. 

For example, in contrast to jawnbc's responses above, in Toronto $80/adult (/week I'm assuming?) is high, I'd lean towards $60, and gas here was $1.17 a few weeks ago (up to $1.27 now, but will come down soon). On the other hand gas/electricity are way more than he quotes, maybe $400/month or more in the cold months, and with heating in the winter and A/C in the summer in Toronto electricity is at least $100/month.

Where are you looking to live?


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Scotland2Canada said:


> 1 Trying to find out where to get an idea of the cost of a general grocery shop for the price of food.
> 2 How much the current cost on average is for fuel.
> 3 Do you pay council tax? If so, what's the bands and how much is it?
> 4 Gas/ Electricity - on average?
> ...


As I have said many times on here, "can you be more specific" , and at least say what part of Canada do you want costs for, ie: a big city in the east, a small town in the west, central Canada, etc etc etc , there are soooo many variables to consider, just buying groceries at Safeway will cost you 20% more than Walmart etc. Gas can vary by 20-50 cents a litre depending on what part of the country you are in. There is no such thing as national health insurance, its provincial, and at least in BC, its not FREE! The more specific you are, the more serious people will think you are, and the more people will be inclined to spend the time answerring your questions.


----------



## Helrig50 (Sep 7, 2011)

Scotland2Canada said:


> 8 What other costs apart from the above should be taken into account for monthly outgoings that may be different in Canada.


These aren't monthly and I don't know if you have these where you are but when you move to BC, you'll pay a startup fee for your gas and electricity *plus* a security deposit of a few hundred to each company. They return it after 12 months of prompt bill payment. A bit of a shock when we heard we'd have to pay almost $600 in these security deposits to BC Hydro and Fortis Gas.

There's also car insurance and house or tenant insurance. Internet, cable tv. Mobile phones - make sure yours work here and are unlocked. You pay quite a bit for mobile coverage here and they charge you for incoming calls! We both got nasty surprises for our first monthly bill. No more nice chats with people, very abrupt conversations instead.


----------



## dcraig (May 14, 2011)

Helrig50 said:


> These aren't monthly and I don't know if you have these where you are but when you move to BC, you'll pay a startup fee for your gas and electricity *plus* a security deposit of a few hundred to each company. They return it after 12 months of prompt bill payment. A bit of a shock when we heard we'd have to pay almost $600 in these security deposits to BC Hydro and Fortis Gas.
> 
> There's also car insurance and house or tenant insurance. Internet, cable tv. Mobile phones - make sure yours work here and are unlocked. You pay quite a bit for mobile coverage here and they charge you for incoming calls! We both got nasty surprises for our first monthly bill. No more nice chats with people, very abrupt conversations instead.


Granted, cell phone costs in Canada are very expensive compared to other parts of the world, but if you are paying for incoming calls, you need to switch cell phone companies or at least get a different monthly plan.


----------



## tookey (Jul 2, 2012)

Depends on the province and network. I visited Toronto a month ago and found an all inclusive network charging $ 36/ month which is comparable to uk. As competition increases prices will come down.


----------



## bigvillage (Aug 4, 2012)

Scotland2Canada said:


> 1 Trying to find out where to get an idea of the cost of a general grocery shop for the price of food.
> 2 How much the current cost on average is for fuel.
> 3 Do you pay council tax? If so, what's the bands and how much is it?
> 4 Gas/ Electricity - on average?
> ...


1. Groceries: Budget about $200/month for a 2 person household. Add $150 per child. This covers food and stuff like toilet pape, dish soap etc
2. Today, the price on the pump down my street is $1.29/litre. This can go as high as $1.45/ltr and low as $0.97/ltr. Prices change multiple times/day.
3. Council taxes (called property taxes here) are paid. The rates vary by city but are the same regardless of the value of the house are different within cities. In Toronto, the property tax rate is 0.77% for residential property. 
4. Gas/Electricity comes to $200-$300 for houses (this in Toronto) and is likely included in fees for condo dwellers.
5. Taxes differ by province. Google for Current rates.
6. Income Tax, Employment Insurance and Pension Plan contributions come off your paycheck. The health insurance is funded through income tax.
7. If you come as a Permanent resident, you are covered by the provincial health care 100%. You only pay for OTC prescriptions, dental & optical
8. Auto Insurance is big monthly expense not covered above. About $200-$300/month
9. Clothing cost depends on brand and quality. you can find really inexpensive stuff (h&m) or really expensive stuff (buurberry, armani) typical brand names (nike, levi) are more or less the same.
10. Not sure about exactly how much, but it sounds like you'd be ok on that front with what you described.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

bigvillage said:


> 1. Groceries: Budget about $200/month for a 2 person household. Add $150 per child. This covers food and stuff like toilet pape, dish soap etc
> 2. Today, the price on the pump down my street is $1.29/litre. This can go as high as $1.45/ltr and low as $0.97/ltr. Prices change multiple times/day.
> 3. Council taxes (called property taxes here) are paid. The rates vary by city but are the same regardless of the value of the house are different within cities. In Toronto, the property tax rate is 0.77% for residential property.
> 4. Gas/Electricity comes to $200-$300 for houses (this in Toronto) and is likely included in fees for condo dwellers.
> ...


Just wanted to make it known for those people not familiar with the geography of Canada, (seems to be alot of them posting on here), that this person is referring to Ontario, which is in eastern Canada, and that some things are not the same in other provinces, 
In BC, (which is on the west coast of Canada) health insurance is NOT free, nor are you covered 100%, either you, or your employer pays the monthly premium, currently about $1400 a year for 2 adults, which still is only basic health coverage, not prescriptions, or things like ambulance use, some elective surgery, physio, dental, vision, etc.
We have 2, 2010 cars, when new, each cost approx $20,000, our full coverage insurance on one is currently only $945 per year, (renewed 5 weeks ago), and $989 for the other, (renewed last week), basic is with "ICBC", the mandatory Gov't insurance, and the extra is with "Family Insurance"and thats full coverage, including 3 year replacement, roadside assist, coverage for rental cars when on vacation etc.


----------



## tookey (Jul 2, 2012)

So is health insurance free in Ontario. I was under the impression that all medical care apart from prescriptions, dental and optical was covered. Is this true.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

tookey said:


> So is health insurance free in Ontario. I was under the impression that all medical care apart from prescriptions, dental and optical was covered. Is this true.


Since no one from Ontario has chimed in (yet), I will by saying, based on what I have read on this forum, I would have to say it is free in Ontario, and maybe Alberta as well, but there are draw backs, like having to live in Ontario or Alberta.:smow:


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm from Ontario. It's "free" (after 3 months), excluding perscriptions, dental and vision and other specialists services.


----------



## tookey (Jul 2, 2012)

What specialist services. As long as routine care and major treatments free that's good. Ive read that waiting times are long for non urgent treatments. Is this true. Anyone with any experience of healthcare. Also I heard car insurance very expensive. I pay about $800 equivalent in uk for my car. I heard Ontario around $3000. Is this true as it wipes away any savings in gas prices compared to uk


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

tookey said:


> What specialist services. As long as routine care and major treatments free that's good. Ive read that waiting times are long for non urgent treatments. Is this true. Anyone with any experience of healthcare. Also I heard car insurance very expensive. I pay about $800 equivalent in uk for my car. I heard Ontario around $3000. Is this true as it wipes away any savings in gas prices compared to uk


Podiatrist. Orthodontist. ENT.

Waiting tines are long for non-urgent care, you can always go to the US and pay? I don't think the waits are as bad as the UK public system.

Car insurance is expensive, and it's based on car and post code. Most new immigrants should expect to pay up to $5000/year initially for comprehensive insurance.


----------



## tookey (Jul 2, 2012)

Have you moved from the UK then


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

tookey said:


> Have you moved from the UK then


Born and raised in Ontario (GTA), lived in London for 6 years from late 90's to mid 2000's.


----------



## tookey (Jul 2, 2012)

So how do you compare life in uk to ontario. My wife and I are looking to move to Burlington next year


----------



## derrickdavies (Oct 31, 2008)

:focus::focus:


Scotland2Canada said:


> 1 Trying to find out where to get an idea of the cost of a general grocery shop for the price of food.
> 2 How much the current cost on average is for fuel.
> 3 Do you pay council tax? If so, what's the bands and how much is it?
> 4 Gas/ Electricity - on average?
> ...



My family and I have been in Canada since 2003,its a great country but its not paradise.

You can compare to the UK as much as you like for cost of living,but bear in mind when you earn dollars you spend dollars.
We had a higher disposal income in the UK than we had here,but saying that your quality of life is better.We have moved from Manitoba to BC(bring cash)but it is super nice here.We purchased a motel in Osoyoos in the Okanagan valley overlooking the lake.This is like paradise.We would not move back to Wales although we did well there.

The employment laws here are draconian,low holidays,low stat holidays, etc etc.The only way to make money here is to have your own business,then life gets  better.


----------



## tookey (Jul 2, 2012)

I guess it's hard to compare as you have come
From Wales and are now in BC which as I suspected has a high cost of living. We live close to London and are planning to move to Burlington, Ontario. I think comparatively my salary would be better in Canada than UK. We feel our young children will have a better upbringing and education in Canada compared to UK. They are 6 and 3 years old. 

You said quality of life was better in UK. Did you actually mean Canada. In what way is life better in quality. My hope is that coming to Canada we will have more time to spend as a family but I may be deluded. Our plan is to come over for a year with a view to staying. This is to mentally prepare us for the biggest decision we will be making!!


----------



## crionnacht (Feb 19, 2012)

Calgary,Alberta,whats the cost of living like?can you use examples already posted thanks


----------



## iancollett (May 8, 2012)

Re Grocery prices; online shopping and delivery isn't as advanced as UK (we still miss our weekly Tesco.com deliveries), so make time for shopping. Price wise we were originally shocked by prices in Vancouver (when we arrived it was 1.42 exchange), but have got used to it and if you shop around and play the flyers you can get some good deals. Here's a link to a Canadian Superstore flyer that should give you an idea of prices on quite a few items. Walmart may be slightly cheaper, Safeway, Save on Foods, Thrifty, a bit more. http://www.realcanadiansuperstore.ca/LCLOnline/flyers_landing_page.jsp?flyerPeriodId=

Re Car Insurance. ICBC are fierce on trying to get out of giving expats full NCD based on anything other than a full insurance record. Ensure you have proof of your full insurance record, company-by-company, year-by-year, not just last NCD from previous insurer. Not easy if you changed car insurer each year.


----------



## structured01 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Cost of Living Comparison*

Anyone looking for Quantitative Cost of Living Comparisons from any country or city in the developed world should try using the Numbeo site. You can pick any two cities to compare and it shows the average price differences for 30+ categories in the currency of your choice.
www dot numbeo dot com. 
Cheers


----------



## derrickdavies (Oct 31, 2008)

tookey said:


> I guess it's hard to compare as you have come
> From Wales and are now in BC which as I suspected has a high cost of living. We live close to London and are planning to move to Burlington, Ontario. I think comparatively my salary would be better in Canada than UK. We feel our young children will have a better upbringing and education in Canada compared to UK. They are 6 and 3 years old.
> 
> You said quality of life was better in UK. Did you actually mean Canada. In what way is life better in quality. My hope is that coming to Canada we will have more time to spend as a family but I may be deluded. Our plan is to come over for a year with a view to staying. This is to mentally prepare us for the biggest decision we will be making!!


Yes I did mean our quality of life is better in Canada.The country is more laid back,which is fustrating sometimes as your trade person doesnt turn up for an appointment.
Canada is not paradise but it feels right for us as a family
We moved to Manitoba where we lived for 9 years,the reason we left was the lengeth of the winter and the mosqutoes.I would debate if BC is overall more expensive,property is more,vehicle expences is more.We thought of Ontario,looked at Peterbrough and Parry Sound,very nice areas but it just rained to much.BC is better by a long margin.
The children are better off in Canada,but I will say that Canadian employers are not so good as british ones,they expect more for less money,they will have you in early for breakfast meetings and stay late for meeting s and not get paid.My advice is move out with the intent of being self employed here.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

tookey said:


> What specialist services. As long as routine care and major treatments free that's good. Ive read that waiting times are long for on non urgent treatments. Is this true. Anyone with any experience of healthcare. Also I heard car insurance very expensive. I pay about $800 equivalent in uk for my car. I heard Ontario around $3000. Is this true as it wipes away any savings in gas prices compared to uk


Have you read the ""This is Great Healthcare?"" topic started br DCraig? it's currently on page 2, if not, make sure you read ALL the posts as opposed to just skimming through them, it should give you another prospective on our healthcare system.


----------



## tookey (Jul 2, 2012)

I guess ten years ago UK healthcare could be considered as progressive. Now with government cut backs, funding for non essential treatments have been severely cut back, and this is likely to continue. So it's not just a question of where Canada is but where UK is heading.


----------



## tookey (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Derek,

Thanks for your input regarding employment. I got that impression myself about Canadian employment. Very much like USA. UK is better in that respect. However it also depends upon the field of employment you are in. I am a Pharmacist and UK is Definately not the place to be if you are a Pharmacist. Oversupply of Pharmacists, a relentless drive to open new schools of Pharmacy purely for profit for the universities means that the future is very bleak.


----------

